# Hvac Fan Won't Turn On



## lakemead1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Can't get my fan to turn on. A/C turns on but the fan won't kick on. It doesn't kick on in the "fan only" mode, it just hums like it wants to start but won't. I checked the breakers and reset the power with no help. Anyone else run into a similar problem? Thanks!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You will need to pull the top cover of the AC unit and check for obstructions such as mud or paper wasps. Also turn the fan by hand to check for rubs and freedom of movement. The fan could have slide on the shaft to make contact with the coils or shroud.

Could be a loose wire also or a failed capacitor but I would say mechanical obstruction is the most common.


----------



## lakemead1 (Feb 21, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> You will need to pull the top cover of the AC unit and check for obstructions such as mud or paper wasps. Also turn the fan by hand to check for rubs and freedom of movement. The fan could have slide on the shaft to make contact with the coils or shroud.
> 
> Could be a loose wire also or a failed capacitor but I would say mechanical obstruction is the most common.


Took the cover off and found the sheet metal housing was blocking the fan. All back together now and working great. Thanks!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

lakemead1 said:


> You will need to pull the top cover of the AC unit and check for obstructions such as mud or paper wasps. Also turn the fan by hand to check for rubs and freedom of movement. The fan could have slide on the shaft to make contact with the coils or shroud.
> 
> Could be a loose wire also or a failed capacitor but I would say mechanical obstruction is the most common.


Took the cover off and found the sheet metal housing was blocking the fan. All back together now and working great. Thanks!
[/quote]

We are here for you and it is good to get feedback on the actual fault.


----------

